

The 3D Bundle — A bundle of Vray 3ds Max scenes with all source files included - Javilop
http://3dbundle.net

======
fit2rule
Anyone remember the Viewpoint Datalabs archive that used to kick around, in
the pre-long-September days (before AOL got on the 'net) .. it was one of the
largest open collections of 3D materials on the Internet, totally free .. you
could, though, buy a CD with all the models, and this supported the site.

I'm still missing those days. They took that site down and .. nothing has come
along to replace it. Sometimes it sure seems we're going backwards, in this
Web 2.0 world ..

~~~
Javilop
Wow! I don't remember that. I guess I didn't have internet by those days :)

